# TOWER HOBBIES AC/DC DIGITAL PEAK CHARGER with LCD



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For immediate release:

**TOWER HOBBIES AC/DC DIGITAL PEAK CHARGER with LCD

AC/DC convenience for use at home or at the track!

The Tower Hobbies AC/DC Digital Peak Charger with LCD features adjustable peak sensitivity from 3mV – 20mV to custom match specific batteries and automatically sets charge parameters based on the operating condition of the battery. The 2” x 8” LCD display is great for easy programming and use, showing battery volts, peak sensitivity, charge time, various current and capacity error indications and more. The unit stores pre-set charge parameters for up to ten batteries in memory and features multiple sound cues and melodies. The charger boasts solid-state reverse polarity and short circuit protection on input and output. The Tower Hobbies AC/DC Digital Peak Charger peak charges 1-8 NiCd or NiMH cells with charge current ranges from 0.1 to 5.0 amps (3A maximum with AC input). Adjustable trickle charge rates are from 0, 100mA and 200mA. A one-year limited warranty is included.

Specifications:
Input Voltage: 110V AC 60Hz, 11-15V DC; Compatible Cell Types: Nickel-Cadmium (NiCd), Nickel-Metal Hydride NiMH); Cell Count: 1-8 cells; Peak Charge Rate: .1-5A (3A max. w/AC input); Fast Charge Termination: Peak detection; Trickle Charge Rate: 0, 100mA, 200mA selectable; Peak Sensitivity: 3-20mV adjustable; Display Type: 2x8 LCD; Sound Cues: Individual tones and pre-set melodies; Battery Memory: 10; Output Connectors: Spring loaded terminals; Case size: 5 x 3.4 x 5.5" (127 x 86 x 140mm); Weight: 2.94lb (1335g)
TOWP0170 AC/DC Digital Peak Charger with LCD Retail:$79.99 Street:$49.99
AVAILABLE: Now
For more information please visit: www.towerhobbies.com


----------

